# Extreme Sunday 9/14



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Heading out to extreme for a few hours Sunday for a few hours I should hit the gate between 11 and noon. 
You can either come out for some fun or sit at home and watch the Texans loose!


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Texans will be loose*

But...... they will not lose!!!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*yep*

GONZO <~~~~~ can't spell for chit! lol

Well i may not be at extreme the shop said my can Am would be ready for me to pick her up yesterday but of course that didn't happen. I could go on teh Honda but that dang thing is hard to ride after being on the XMR1000.

Hey Joey you wanna go chase redfish in the surf this weekend? Might be bale to drag Corey out if that new baby doesn't have em tied down!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im busy all this weekend, take a rain check


----------

